# Truck vs. skid steer, let the debate begin



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is my dillema, and keep in mind I have quite some time to think this over and consider all the options, I am looking to really expand into snow removal next year as a sub contractor most likely and here is what I have come up with:

-I have a landscape company, maintenance being my bread and butter, I also do some installation and renovation work. I am looking for what avenue you all would persue if put in my situation. Keep in mind I also go to school full time 3 hours away from home and school is top priority. I currently have my CCSB duarmax that I drive there and back and tow my 18' enclosed regularly on weekends (spring and fall) and during the summer. Obviously, I would like the highest ROI possible and would probably be looking at spending $15k or so once it is all said and done. 

1. Buy a rclb gasser 3/4-1 ton pickup and outfit it with a plow and spreader (V box or tailgate) and have someone drive it and sub it out so it can go out every event. I would never drive it really since it wouldn't be fair to expect someone to only plow when I'm not home. It would/could also tow my enclosed or equipment trailer loaded with mulch, plants sod etc. in the summer. 
It would seem that I'd be looking in the '03-'05 range conservatively with roughly $10k being spent on a no thrills work truck and give or take $5k to outfit it (lights, spreader, plow, misc repairs) (not exceeding $15k again)
I know some will say "why not just plow with the dmax? Reason for that is why spend the $2k-$3k and only make $ when it happens to snow on weekends or during my winter break which last year it did but this year has been dismal for that type of timing. It does not seem smart to invest that kind of $ and crossing my fingers it snows when I'm home. 

2. Buy a skid steer. $15k could get me a pretty decent machine and with forks and a bucket I can tackle most anything suring the summer months. This would be a huge asset for landscaping not only saving in rental costs, but the yard I'm looking to park at also has another landscaper I am good friends with who plans on building bins for mulch, dirt, debris etc. So I would be able to load mulch where I park. Not to mention how much more installation, grading, etc work I could take on. In my eyes upkeep and overall cost on a machine would be much less than a truck. I would outfit it with an 8' pusher or plow and once again put an operator in it and sub for someone. OR really push snow services in my town and drive the skid around town doing a large amount of driveways every storm. Based on common hourly rates and average snowfall totals it would not take a whole lot of time to recoup the cost of the machine based solely on winter work. 
I already have a 16' + 2' dovetail equipment trailer with 5200lb axles that I use for mulch currently that would be perfectly suited for hauling a skid + bucket and other attachments so no need to buy a trailer either.

I realize nobody knows the true ins and outs of my operation besides me but generalizing the situation and applying your knowledge and personal experience would help greatly with my decision. At this point in time the skid steer seems like a much better investment but in no way am I dead set on either. 

Some may ask why even spend the $? Reason being is while in school I am trying to put as much into the business as possible while still banking a good amount of funds. I also have very few expenses besides beer and food lol. I am trying to put myself and my operation in a position to go full time once out of school with very little, if any large expenses if I decide to do so.

I'd rather sell it all and buy up real estate but wheres the fun in that payup :salute: lol


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

What would your guy use to pull the skid? Your best bet would be a truck. I'd say it sounds like a headache, you will have to find someone to trust enough to give keys to your truck and a gas card. You not being around to keep an eye on things.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Skid would be a lot machine, if I can aquire a bunch of accounts in my town it would be driven from account to account.
Finding someone I trust to run a truck vs a skid would be another issue, but equally challenging for either option so I left it out.


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

Skid steer is very useful n has potential to bring in more money because it is very useful in many situation big and small storms alike. With the skid steer you can rent it out for the winter months not having to worry about someone taking advantage of the use of the gas cards and abuse of your truck. Plus the skid steer can be used to grow your landscape company as well as be hired by other companies in need of the skidder with an operator.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Exactly, I see much more potential revenue coming from a skid rather than a truck. And much more diverse cash flow considering what all can be done with these machines.


----------



## ISLDSNOWREMOVAL (Dec 21, 2010)

SKID......no truck can match a skid they can push and stack more snow than a truck could ever in most cases. but a snow bucket is a must and i dont know if would trust anyone else in my skid with a snow bucket except my father lol....just my .02 hope that helps


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

I would wait till you get out of school before you make a decision like that. Snow plowing has a lot more liability then a lawn company. Buying any piece of equipment being a truck, a plow or skidsteer and then renting it to someone is always risky business. Look at your rental cost for the last year and see if its profitable to buy that piece of equipment.I know your looking ahead but you gotta get the work first before you buy anything.


----------



## ISLDSNOWREMOVAL (Dec 21, 2010)

surf i would agree but to rent a skid with out a snow bucket is like a pickup with a shovel attached to the front lol if you get what i mean so iwould acquaite that into the cost.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I think a Bobcat 843 would suit you perfectly. I recommend buying one asap.......infact I know of one and the seller is a real pimp.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd get a second truck. Having the second truck will allow you to expand your crew in the summer as well. Running two crews all summer can be just as profitable as that skid, and you already know what it takes to do the maintenance end of the summer business.

For winter, when first starting out it is going to be tough to get accounts right off the bat where you can utilize a skid. Having a second truck will let you bid on a ton of lots in our area, and if you land a major sized lot then you can rent a skid for the winter or sub the skid work out. Remember, you'll still need trucks on a lot that you own the account on even w/ the skid. Trucks will need to come in to salt and also help to windrow light snows for the skid to push w/ a box.

It is my opinion also that you'll put a subbed out truck to work for more hours than you will a skid. Salting is a huge part of that.



I had this same decision in fall of 2010, and I went with a second truck. At this point, I'm very happy with my decision.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I vote skid. You will open doors & opportunities for your co. that 5 trucks wouldnt do for it.



got-h2o;1190299 said:


> I think a Bobcat 843 would suit you perfectly. I recommend buying one asap.......infact I know of one and the seller is a real pimp.


:laughing:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1190322 said:



> I vote skid. You will open doors & opportunities for your co. that 5 trucks wouldnt do for it.
> 
> Shocker!
> 
> I personally think you can't run a snow removal business while you're 3 Hrs. away at school. Your business name could be harmed if problems arise and you're not there to deal with them yourself. I think you should save the money($15,000 ??) for when you're done with school all together, or maybe put some of it towards your summer work and equipment to grow that part of your business( buying the skidsteer could do this I suppose - still not in favor of it. ). Have some patients and concentrate on what you have control of right now, not on things that you would leave up to someone else. I'm pretty sure it will still snow during the winter when your schooling is finished.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WIPensFan;1190359 said:


> I'm pretty sure it will still snow during the winter when your schooling is finished.


I thought it was done snowing this winter and forever?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

ISLDSNOWREMOVAL;1190273 said:


> SKID......no truck can match a skid they can push and stack more snow than a truck could ever in most cases. but a snow bucket is a must and i dont know if would trust anyone else in my skid with a snow bucket except my father lol....just my .02 hope that helps


I wasn't really considering a snow bucket, more going the route of a pusher. I would think a skid would be a bit more "indestructible" so to speak as far as banging it around goes than a truck, and parking it in a nice wide open lot would hopefully aleviate some of that difficulty, but that is all dependent on the work that would come for it.



Surfdunn;1190278 said:


> I would wait till you get out of school before you make a decision like that. Snow plowing has a lot more liability then a lawn company. Buying any piece of equipment being a truck, a plow or skidsteer and then renting it to someone is always risky business. Look at your rental cost for the last year and see if its profitable to buy that piece of equipment.I know your looking ahead but you gotta get the work first before you buy anything.


I dont plan on renting m equipment, rather putting an operator in the machine, my rental cost will never really be more than it would cost to buy it as I don't actively pursue jobs requiring a machine like that currently. I'm always looking to expand comfortably and even if I make a few thousand with it in the summer and a few thousand in the winter (which seems very conservative from what I have gathered) its not long before that machine has paid for itself rather than that $ going out the window in rentals. I also don;t want to turn this into a rental debate at this point.



ISLDSNOWREMOVAL;1190286 said:


> surf i would agree but to rent a skid with out a snow bucket is like a pickup with a shovel attached to the front lol if you get what i mean so iwould acquaite that into the cost.


I know quite a few guys with skids that only have a regular low pro/material bucket, forks and a pusher and do quite well for themselves. for regular plowing operations would a pusher not substitute for a snow bucket?



got-h2o;1190299 said:


> I think a Bobcat 843 would suit you perfectly. I recommend buying one asap.......infact I know of one and the seller is a real pimp.


Heard hes a ****



erkoehler;1190313 said:


> I'd get a second truck. Having the second truck will allow you to expand your crew in the summer as well. Running two crews all summer can be just as profitable as that skid, and you already know what it takes to do the maintenance end of the summer business.
> 
> Being able to expand my "crew" in the summer is what is keeping a truck in the running honestly, however once I go to school in the fall I am limited to a three day window to get everything done, leaving me to attempt to pick up as many "one time" jobs in the summer where I really think a skid would shine.
> 
> ...





snocrete;1190322 said:


> I vote skid. You will open doors & opportunities for your co. that 5 trucks wouldnt do for it.
> 
> :laughing:


That is it right there. The main draw to a skid for me is diversity of cash flow. I cant dig a base for a patio, grade a yard, stack snow or load materials with a truck, but I also can not send off a mowing trailer towed by a skid lol

in a perfect world I would have been able to keep my dodge and bought a skid and ran both this winter and just driven the old car to school, but that just didn't work out.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

WIPensFan;1190359 said:


> snocrete;1190322 said:
> 
> 
> > I vote skid. You will open doors & opportunities for your co. that 5 trucks wouldnt do for it.
> ...


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I wouldn't count on much snow hauling or relocation in this area. We just don't get the amount of snow required for it. It really isn't even something that should be factored in to your decision.

If we get enough snow to consider hauling/relocating then there will be plenty of meat on the bone to rent the equipment for those 1-2 opportunities in ten years.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

erkoehler;1190385 said:


> I wouldn't count on much snow hauling or relocation in this area. We just don't get the amount of snow required for it. It really isn't even something that should be factored in to your decision.
> 
> If we get enough snow to consider hauling/relocating then there will be plenty of meat on the bone to rent the equipment for those 1-2 opportunities in ten years.


to be honest that was the only additional income I could throw my hands around for a skid during the winter besides plowing. I'm sure there's other means however I'd like not to count on that.

Maybe a $12k skid and a $5k truck bringing me down to '99-'02 (i.e. my old dodge! lol) with a plow and spreader. I spend a bit more but it brings the best of both worlds, just go down south to get a truck thats never seen salt and find a older skid but even $10k still gets you a solid skid from what I've seen come up and what people I know have bought.

^^edit: on seond thought that might be a little too ambitious and I would like to not over extend myself like that lol


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

I would get a nice 2 speed skid, and just sub that out. I even had a guy last year make me an offer that he would use my operator, but he would pay him direct, he offered to put fuel in the machine, and to do any repairs....so basically he offered me an hourly rate for the machine, my choice of operator...and had I taken the deal, I would have had to drive it up to his lot, park it, train 1 or :2 operators for it...and then he would do all the rest. His price was a little low but considering that I got to pick the operator,(rather than this being just a rental agreement ) and he would fuel and do all the rest of the work...it wasn't too bad.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Personally, buy a cheap plow truck and push snow. When your done with school then buy a skiddy. No doubt they will run circles around a truck in snow, but everything has its place.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Here's my thoughts, they're free, so take them for what their worth.......

I plowed as a sub with a truck for about 8 years. I quit for a few years because it was interfering with my normal business activities, and more importantly, it messed up my employee's schedules when it snowed. At the end of every year, I'd find myself saying "this is the last year, I'm done with this crap". Yet every year, I'd have a hard time saying no to the guys I plowed for, mostly because they were friends, and partially because it's hard to urn potential profit away in the winter months. The fact is, at the end of those years, after all the repairs, maintanence, etc... to the truck and plow, it just wasn't worthwhile to me.

Fast forward a few years, and my brother's gettign fairly big into snow removal. He offer's me a route with one of my skids, which just happens to be very close to an investment property we just bought, which we need to take care of the snow removal one way or the other anyways.

- I take additional coverage out for snowplowing again, which is less than it was when I ran a truck.

- With all things figured in (I used to get reimbursed for fuel, not any more) I got a 45% raise to plow with the skid vs. what I got paid with the truck.

- The skid doesn't break or show much wear at all from snow work if you use your head. What's considered abuse to a pick-up truck is light work for a piece of construction equipment.

- I have a nice tight, dedicated route due to the skid. Always the same lots every storm.

- I can do a far better job with the skid, as you can see the blade clearly in front of you, and I get far closer to objects on the first try, and you have less damage. Just less frustration all together. 


You still need to justify a skid in the summer months though. I personally thinks it's a lot easier to do than a truck though. The suggestion to "just add another crew" isn't nearly as simple as it may sound. Another truck, another trailer, alot more equipment, more employees, far more overhead all together. All that just to mow more lawns, that you're only mowing to get your foot in the door for the better paying work anyways? From what I understand, there really isn't a ton of profit to be made in mowing, so I personally can't understand sticking more money into it if you want to be doing more on the hardscape side. Good luck.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

NoFearDeere;1190560 said:


> Personally, buy a cheap plow truck and push snow. When your done with school then buy a skiddy. No doubt they will run circles around a truck in snow, but everything has its place.


Did you buy yours for snow? From what I have heard from others who own them, once you have one you tend to keep it busier than you anticipate.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

elite1msmith;1190404 said:


> I would get a nice 2 speed skid, and just sub that out. I even had a guy last year make me an offer that he would use my operator, but he would pay him direct, he offered to put fuel in the machine, and to do any repairs....so basically he offered me an hourly rate for the machine, my choice of operator...and had I taken the deal, I would have had to drive it up to his lot, park it, train 1 or :2 operators for it...and then he would do all the rest. His price was a little low but considering that I got to pick the operator,(rather than this being just a rental agreement ) and he would fuel and do all the rest of the work...it wasn't too bad.


Sounds like that was a sweet deal!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

jomama45;1190602 said:


> Here's my thoughts, they're free, so take them for what their worth.......
> 
> I plowed as a sub with a truck for about 8 years. I quit for a few years because it was interfering with my normal business activities, and more importantly, it messed up my employee's schedules when it snowed. At the end of every year, I'd find myself saying "this is the last year, I'm done with this crap". Yet every year, I'd have a hard time saying no to the guys I plowed for, mostly because they were friends, and partially because it's hard to urn potential profit away in the winter months. The fact is, at the end of those years, after all the repairs, maintanence, etc... to the truck and plow, it just wasn't worthwhile to me.
> 
> ...


Justifying a skid in the summer months shouldn't (key word there lol) be hard to do, and even only used in the winter wouldnt take long. It wouldn't be starting another crew necessarily, just Turning one loose leaving me as a landscape/install crew so to speak. You made another good point, I would almost consider snow work to be easy on a skid conpared to what they're designed for, and not necessarily as strenuous as it would be on a truck. 
Right now I make very good $ mowing because my overhead is very low as I bust a** and work solo as much as I can. There is still a margin in there for an employee but not necessarily a crew to remain as profitable and efficient as I'd like, not to mention I don't have the work to have a crew busy 5 days a week either. I'm also not out mowing $25 lawns either..


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

i agree with the more recent though you had of getting both machines. You can get a decent skid steer with around 2 or 3k hours on it for around 10k you have to do some looking but there out there. Friend of mine bought a used one with 3200 on it, for 8k and had to put 1k into it and it works great. It would work out as a good starter machine. Run it for a few years, and then when its about done, put it in your yard and just use it around there to load materials and salt etc. 

You can very easily find an older f350/3500 with a plow for 4 or 5k and get a 1.5 yard v box for 1500$.

Its stuff that might not last you 8 years if you bought a 15k truck or 15k skid steer but it will get you through a couple years until you can afford that stuff. That same company has a 1985 dodge plowing and a lot of mid 90s equipment out on the road year round. They just make sure to take care of them, rebuild the transmissions every few years, but they get the job done and guess what they are paid for.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

My loader sits in the summer months.... the skid sits alng side the loader 99% of the time in the summer months..... BUT if you bid the snow side of the equation correctly, IMO the skids are the way to go (especially if you have back to back lots you can do with the skid) ....basically what I'm saying is if you bid the snow part correctly and want to use the skid in the summer months....That would be all profit instead of wasting $ on a rental skid..... you could "rent" out services with operator also to other landscapers in the summer...just a thought... theres pleanty of ways to look at it but IMO skids (generally speaking) out perform trucks in every way


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

exactly. You figure if you dont have a trailer for a loader, thats about 50$/day then you get a skid loader usually from 250-300/day plus then another 50$ in fuel. Thats 400$ in one day just to break even. IF you have a 4 hour job, you need to charge 100/hour to break even plus then mark up for the skid. 

I sub it out when I need it. Including an operator, my friend will charge me $75/hour for the loader with a 4 hour minimum. Thats 300$. I can charge 90/hour and still be less than what it costs just to rent me a loader.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

bristolturf;1190795 said:


> i agree with the more recent though you had of getting both machines. You can get a decent skid steer with around 2 or 3k hours on it for around 10k you have to do some looking but there out there. Friend of mine bought a used one with 3200 on it, for 8k and had to put 1k into it and it works great. It would work out as a good starter machine. Run it for a few years, and then when its about done, put it in your yard and just use it around there to load materials and salt etc.
> 
> You can very easily find an older f350/3500 with a plow for 4 or 5k and get a 1.5 yard v box for 1500$.
> 
> Its stuff that might not last you 8 years if you bought a 15k truck or 15k skid steer but it will get you through a couple years until you can afford that stuff. That same company has a 1985 dodge plowing and a lot of mid 90s equipment out on the road year round. They just make sure to take care of them, rebuild the transmissions every few years, but they get the job done and guess what they are paid for.


Thats the kicker though, I would rather have one well kept, newer, (hate to say more relaible because that is subjective to the machine) machine/truck. I can see it now the repair bills climbing up, one truck down for a couple storms and me being 3 hours away and not incredibly mechanically inclined to begin with seems like a recipie for disaster and a very long, stressful winter. Both will come in due time but I need to stay in my comfort zone and consider what I can realistically handle.



Mick76;1190800 said:


> My loader sits in the summer months.... the skid sits alng side the loader 99% of the time in the summer months..... BUT if you bid the snow side of the equation correctly, IMO the skids are the way to go (especially if you have back to back lots you can do with the skid) ....basically what I'm saying is if you bid the snow part correctly and want to use the skid in the summer months....That would be all profit instead of wasting $ on a rental skid..... you could "rent" out services with operator also to other landscapers in the summer...just a thought... theres pleanty of ways to look at it but IMO skids (generally speaking) out perform trucks in every way


That was my thinking, it could sit all summer (which it wont but it also won't go out every day) and still pay for itself in the winter months. I also dont have the time waster of renting which can be a pita at times and having a machine always available is nice piece of mind, not to mention using it for other landscapers is a great possibility and another way a skid can make me $ and open doors that I didnt know existed before.


bristolturf;1191056 said:


> exactly. You figure if you dont have a trailer for a loader, thats about 50$/day then you get a skid loader usually from 250-300/day plus then another 50$ in fuel. Thats 400$ in one day just to break even. IF you have a 4 hour job, you need to charge 100/hour to break even plus then mark up for the skid.
> 
> I sub it out when I need it. Including an operator, my friend will charge me $75/hour for the loader with a 4 hour minimum. Thats 300$. I can charge 90/hour and still be less than what it costs just to rent me a loader.


Figure what that $400 it would cost to rent, if I would need to rent one say, 10 times spring through fall thats over 1/4 of the cost of the machine saved in rental costs alone. Not too long before it's paid for itself when you combine that and winter and I believe a skid can pay for itself directly much much faster than a truck.

Both are a convenience/advantage to me in the summer but not a need necessarily, it comes down to which would be a better investment for winter operations and provide a higher overall ROI.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

ISLDSNOWREMOVAL;1190273 said:


> SKID......no truck can match a skid they can push and stack more snow than a truck could ever in most cases. but a snow bucket is a must and i dont know if would trust anyone else in my skid with a snow bucket except my father lol....just my .02 hope that helps


Well i have to disagree , towing a trailer in the snow to get the skid to the job is not fun . You have to unload the skid steer , a truck would already be plowing . Side by side across a lot the truck would have reached the end and been half way back before the skid was half way there . You can windrow snow in a truck. Trucks plow snow , skids push and stack snow . I have both , the trucks do 90% of the work , the bobcat is for clean up , stacking , loading or tight areas . Since a truck would be needed to tow the machine , having both a truck with a plow and a bobcat is the ideal situation.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Mdirrigation;1191568 said:


> Well i have to disagree , towing a trailer in the snow to get the skid to the job is not fun . You have to unload the skid steer , a truck would already be plowing . Side by side across a lot the truck would have reached the end and been half way back before the skid was half way there . You can windrow snow in a truck. Trucks plow snow , skids push and stack snow . I have both , the trucks do 90% of the work , the bobcat is for clean up , stacking , loading or tight areas . Since a truck would be needed to tow the machine , having both a truck with a plow and a bobcat is the ideal situation.


I agree loading and unloading a skid is wayyy impractical, the machine would be a lot machine not transported from site to site, I'd say a 2 speed skid with a blade could windrow efficiently and being able to plow and turn around and plow the other direction would negate it being slower than a truck for the most part.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

got-h2o;1190299 said:


> I think a Bobcat 843 would suit you perfectly. I recommend buying one asap.......infact I know of one and the seller is a real pimp.


:laughing:


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I thought you already owned a skid?

I've run a snowblower for 1 year, a truck for 2 years, and I used a T250 Bobcat once, and I liked the Bobcat 100x better than the truck or snowblower. The T250 moved piles that had been frozen for over a month, it scraped better, I could see everything that I was doing, I got within mere inches from objects, and I could place snow exactly where I wanted it. Trucks are ok for lots, but doing driveways or small commercial places like I do, a skid is what is needed. You have to think of a skid as the ultimate plowing machine, all time all wheel drive with awesome visibility.
We had a big blizzard in December, almost 17" of snow, it was pretty fluffy for a day but when I went out the next morning to start tackling driveways, I ran into big problems. That fluffy snow had turned rock hard with temps around -5. It took me 35 minutes just to open up the ends of 2 driveways in a cul-de-sac due to the large windrows left by the grader. My truck in 4-low wouldn't even budge the piles, and many drifts in front of doors were 4ft high which meant way too much shoveling by hand. I watched a guy do a driveway in the same cul-de-sac with an 853 Bobcat in about 10 minutes.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

A bobcat with a blower or even 8' or so plow could knock out a ton of driveways and just be driven from house to house. But then there's the matter of aquiring those driveways and much more is on the line godforbid it would go down. 

The more and more I think about it the more I lean toasted the skid, someone do your best to convince me otherwise lol.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

WilliamOak;1190766 said:


> Sounds like that was a sweet deal!


If your interested I can see if I can get in touch with him. He has lots up this way, and also in the south. I want to say he offered like 55 or 60 per hour cash, or 75 on the books, It wasn't too bad but I had another account for our own company so we never ended up doing business with him


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

my friend that bought the skid for 8k and put 1k into it, you know what they use it for? Loading salt strictly. And they only have 2 2yard boxees and maybe go through 20-30k per storm. It sits in the summer. They do strictly fertilizing in the summer, no landscaping.

If you got a skid, id say try to get a couple commercials close together so you can just drive it from site to site instead of trailering it. 

These guys that are running older trucks, there newest one is a early 2001. Most like I said are early to mid 90s. Very seldomly have breakdowns. New alternator every other year. Batterys as needed. Oil Changes regularly. Some of the trannys have been rebuilt but thats usually in a plow truck just like an alternator. 

As far as the skid, the snow wont be terribly hard on it. IF your running a plow, you might have a hose blow out on the plow, but keep a couple extra on hand. Otherwise if your using a bucket or pusher, i think you wont have any problems. Just make sure everything is looked over prior to the season, and you should be fine.

If i were to do it, id do that. Look into like a 99-2000 1 ton plow truck and a skid loader with higher hours. even if you only use them for 3 or 4 years. You have them to get the ball rolling. Thats how you make money. You run slightly older equipment and keep it maintained until it becomes so unreasonable to fix, then you find a new piece of older equipment. Id rather spend 5-8k upfront no payments on a older truck and run it for 5 years then buy a 20k truck and have a payment on it for 2 or 3 years plus my expenses.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Ideal ,in my opine, would be to do both. I would also recommend a dump insert for the truck so you could move mulch/dirt/wood/sand while landscaping. Research the trailer and get a good quality professional one. It can be unhooked in a couple of mins., especially if it is a pintal hook.

Skid can be much faster plowing with the right/experienced operator plus you get the benefits of being able to stack it away from the curbs when needed or remove from the lot. 

There will be times tho when you need a truck plow as well and at times may just go out on a salt run where you can use the truck to touch up drifts and corners. 

Text or call me if you want to discuss more like the savings on break downs by spreading the work among 2 tools (truck/skid) when used properly.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

WilliamOak;1191616 said:


> I agree loading and unloading a skid is wayyy impractical, the machine would be a lot machine not transported from site to site, I'd say a 2 speed skid with a blade could windrow efficiently and being able to plow and turn around and plow the other direction would negate it being slower than a truck for the most part.


I think you've got a pretty good handle on this already. Just make sure to look for a 2 speed that's already set-up with a factory cab & heat. You've got time to wait for the right machine at the best price it seems. I would look at dealerships as well, as they can often times get you into some great financing.

Make sure when you get the machine that you do some research on the tires & w/e you're going to hang off of the front. This is the biggest factor (along with the 2 speed) that determines whether the machine will be productive or a frustration.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd love a set of wolf paws and a snow wolf plow/box. But that'll come in due time. I suppose I've made the easy decision compared to actually deciding which machine to go with, lol.
Factory cab with heat and 2 spd are definitely at the top of my list of requirements if not the only requirements lol.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

REAPER;1192021 said:


> Ideal ,in my opine, would be to do both. I would also recommend a dump insert for the truck so you could move mulch/dirt/wood/sand while landscaping. Research the trailer and get a good quality professional one. It can be unhooked in a couple of mins., especially if it is a pintal hook.
> 
> Skid can be much faster plowing with the right/experienced operator plus you get the benefits of being able to stack it away from the curbs when needed or remove from the lot.
> 
> ...


Ideally I would walk into the ford and cat dealer and order a brand new skid and a 550 with central hydros lol. Both will come in due time, as I think more now it seems like a skid then a medium duty dump can put me right where I want to be coming out of college and going full time with it. Both being paid in cash and the only loan remaining being on my duramax lol.

If I was doing lots of my own I would go with a truck no doubt. The only thing that is even keeping a truck in the running is the many extra hours salting..


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

The skid would be the way to go...
In my experience we use to run quite a few trucks with blades, but once experimenting with, backhoe's, skid steers, and tractors we have since completely eliminated "plow trucks" from our fleet. Our skid currently runs a 9 foot blade with removable box end plates and this thing will plow circles around any truck, especially in tighter areas. But it ultimatly comes down to the single biggest question. How far apart are your contracts from one another? Because if there spread out the logical choice would be a truck, but if this isn't an issue then the skid steer by far out performs the truck.
My 2 cents....


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

3ipka;1192647 said:


> The skid would be the way to go...
> In my experience we use to run quite a few trucks with blades, but once experimenting with, backhoe's, skid steers, and tractors we have since completely eliminated "plow trucks" from our fleet. Our skid currently runs a 9 foot blade with removable box end plates and this thing will plow circles around any truck, especially in tighter areas. But it ultimatly comes down to the single biggest question. How far apart are your contracts from one another? Because if there spread out the logical choice would be a truck, but if this isn't an issue then the skid steer by far out performs the truck.
> My 2 cents....


It would most likely be a lot machine (subbed) so traveling would not be an issue, even after I'm out of school it would still either sit on a lot or drive on side streets in town doing a large amount of driveways. A 2spd Machine can go what, 15mph? Not a ton slower than most (there's obviously exceptions to the rule lol) plow in trucks in most lots.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

dont get a snow wolf. Get a Kage if your going to get a pushbox/plow. Kage has a much better blade compared to snowwolf. Read this post. Kage was the first one out too.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=105125&highlight=kage


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

bristolturf;1193019 said:


> dont get a snow wolf. Get a Kage if your going to get a pushbox/plow. Kage has a much better blade compared to snowwolf. Read this post. Kage was the first one out too.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=105125&highlight=kage


I'll probably end up with an 8' pusher and a 9' blade until I'm on my own.


----------

